# GUS wind turbines



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone has experience with this style of wind turbine? DH thinks this is the way to go for generating wind power...I like the idea that it's quieter than traditional blades.

http://www.escience.ca/gensci/RENDER/1017/2042/3126/13477.html


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I have yet to see a VAWT that can compete with a HAWT on a cost/produced power basis. They haven't even come close.

There are reasons that the big commercial windgenny's look like they do. Have you seen a field of VAWTs built anywhere by the POCOs?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If these things were worth a tinkers toss the BIG boys BIG MONEY would be installing them. . . .do you see them . .?? . . NO you don't.

Back some ways I got a call from a potential customer. She rebelled at the cost of a turbine that would have fit her needs.
Had to laugh when driving by her business later (the business is right next to an expressway) . . .there were a couple guys installing two VA **machines**.
Fast forward....... one unit broke and fell down . . .and I have heard that she is in court suing .. . about the fact that neither one ever produced any where near what she was told they would do.

LOL boy that *installer's* profit margin sure is in the tank. . .LOL

If you want a back yard whirley-gig, buy one of those VA things.

On the other hand if you wish to produce some usable power then please check out the conventional HA (horizontal access) units.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I was just about ready to get one of these, and one of the things I was thinking about was noise...but I didn't, and I'm HAPPY.
I have a HA (horizontal) turbine, and it does make noise...but you can't hear it over the wind rustling the grass, the traffic from a road 1 mile away, and my own heartbeat, and you definitely cannot hear it inside the house! 
Don't sweat the noise. Get the most from your money, but concentrate more on solar, then add wind. Wind isn't a daily occurance anywhere, but the sun always rises! Even cloudy days produce something, but my turbine can go a week without turning, or it can be spinning like nuts.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We are in the process of building one. A bit different. I will say it spins all day long while the hawt do not start till there is a real wind. We will be finishing it up over the winter, inside project needed. I will post pics when done.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is my 17 footer...very litte noise, (I will parrot wht the other say hear about noise levels and the VWAT's....stick with the HWATS):









Here it is on my 65 foot tower...everything here is homemade...saved a ton of cash:









To get an idea of the beast, I'm standing next to it after a VERY long day of working on it









Here are the blades I made for it....all white pine and glued up with titebond 3









Tower construction, it tilts so no climbing involved....lots of welding:



















One blade on:









Two blades on:









Three blades on:









The stator...about 22 inches in diameter:









All of this information can be found at the Otherpower.com website.....they will also tell you that VWATS are far from capabilites of a HWAT.

But at the end of the day, solar and wind is the best combination to have...its simply best to have both.

This machine can push out up to 6000 watts but only brief moments...it was held at that level or even less it would simply overheat and burn up.

I would say it could sustain about 2000-2500 watts without overheating.
What you're looking for is a wind tubine which can perform in the 10-15 mph wind range....too low of a wind speed has very little available power, while the high wind conditions are actually kind of rare, so they too have very little power....unless of course you live in a constant high wind area....so you want to match the turbine for your conditions.....10-15 mph would be the "sweet spot" for most folks....in this wind speed region is where I make most of my power, ranging from 1000-1500 watts.

It makes good power when the wind blows, but at the moment I just looked outside and its sitting still.
If it was just me around the house I could live off everything it makes ( with some appilance changes) but as it stands, it makes about 25% of my needs.
Location, location, location, is main theme with wind turbines


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

We are moving to another state (location approx. 41.2Â°N 85.5Â°W (Elev. 900+ ft)) and have reviewed the wind maps for the area. The location is rated "marginal" on the maps, not the worst, but not the best for power production from wind-power generators.

The question I have is: Every time we have been to the property that we are planning on building on, it has been windy. Am talking like the winds I used to have to deal with when I lived in Sandy Eggo (aka San Diego.) Those high desert winds were fairly constant and I know the winds in the area we are moving to are not going to be like that, however, I would like to know if I can reasonably project what the winds are and if production of power can be reasonably expected on this particular piece of property. (Its on a mesa and is surrounded by large farmlands for miles around.) 

If I call in a dealer for one of their "tests", I am not sure that I will believe that they are exactly kosher, so would like to know how I can affordably do the test myself (or at least have someone who is unbiased do the test for me.)

What kind of test can be done so that I can know what the results of putting a wind generator could be reasonably expected to be? 

Ideas?

PS: Am looking for this to complement solar production, not be the main source of power.

Thanks!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

While it may have always been windy each time you visited it may be seasonal hence the lower wind rating for the area.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Mickie3 said:


> ....What kind of test can be done so that I can know what the results of putting a wind generator could be reasonably expected to be? ....


Does the state your moving to have an anemometer loan program?

Other Ideas at http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Wind/wind.htm#Logging


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Mickie3 . . . .To be prim and proper you would/will install a Met tower of no less than 30 meters. The data from the three anemometers and two wind vanes will go into the control "box" (and onto a chip). This data is to be gathered for no less than a year. Said data will be analyzed to determine your area wind potential.

I have installed 40-50 and 60 meter towers . . (for a Big boy Co.)

OR you can do it the way I did many years ago.
At the MREA fair (many years ago) I bought a cheap Air 303 . . it was many bucks cheaper than any "recording" equipment at the time. I built a 45' tower and soon found out that yes I'm in a very good wind area.
It didn't take very long to realize that I HAD to get rid of that piece of junk (Air) and get some good stuff up on at least a 100' tower.
I have sure enjoyed my $$$ investments in Wind.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I would ask this over at Otherpower.com,they have tried and built all kinds of machines and arent locked into a box of only high cost machines have any value.If its doable or has any value these guys are likely to know.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I came across a homebrew aerenometer at the otherpower.com web site.
If you hit the discussion forums over there or do a search, you might find one someone made.
I think at one time they were making some cheap-o versions out of plastic easter eggs.

Those folks at otherpower along with Hugh Piggott's site is the bomb...fantastic!


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Does the state your moving to have an anemometer loan program?
> 
> Other Ideas at http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Wind/wind.htm#Logging


Had never heard of that program, but read up on it and sounds like a GREAT idea for states to have that program. Some of the states I looked at had the data on file that people had collected so you could use it if someone in your area already had done the tests. 

Unfortunately, Indiana is not one of the states with this loaner program and neither is Kentucky.  Looks like there are alternatives, though, so am looking into them.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jim-mi said:


> Mickie3 . . . .To be prim and proper you would/will install a Met tower of no less than 30 meters. The data from the three anemometers and two wind vanes will go into the control "box" (and onto a chip). This data is to be gathered for no less than a year. Said data will be analyzed to determine your area wind potential.
> 
> I have installed 40-50 and 60 meter towers . . (for a Big boy Co.)
> 
> ...


Sounds like an excellent idea to me.  

The building and zoning laws in most counties in Indiana are pretty tight on windmill towers, as in all mounts must be on a monopole, no roof-top mounts, etc. Not sure that I can build a mount that meets their standards, but can buy a kit I have seen on-line and pray for the best. 

Was out at Costco on Saturday and wife got me something that I had wanted for a while, a weather kit that has all RF remotes and logs the data to a computer. I guess that I can mount that anemometer up high for a while and see what happens, although I know I will not be wanting to wait for a year.  

The best numbers I have found for monthly data are for a long way off and in a pretty decent sized city that everyone says gets lots less wind than where I am headed. The average wind there most months is about 12-14 mph. How much average wind do you need to make a wind generator cost effective, if you want to go with a unit that has blades that are 25 feet or so in diameter? Is that enough to do some good realistically?

PS: There is a company that is wanting to build a "wind farm" there now and they say they can get enough wind, however, their towers will be at about 500' and I cannot afford to build that kind of a tower.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> I would ask this over at Otherpower.com,they have tried and built all kinds of machines and arent locked into a box of only high cost machines have any value.If its doable or has any value these guys are likely to know.





wind power said:


> I think I came across a homebrew aerenometer at the otherpower.com web site.
> If you hit the discussion forums over there or do a search, you might find one someone made.
> I think at one time they were making some cheap-o versions out of plastic easter eggs.
> 
> Those folks at otherpower along with Hugh Piggott's site is the bomb...fantastic!


Thanks for the heads-up on that site. Looked at it and it looks like they have a bunch of info on there. Will check it out fully!

Thanks!


----------

